

The coming shortage of power in Belgium (Europe) - NicoJuicy
http://www.elia.be/en/about-elia/questions-about-the-risk-of-shortage-in-Belgium#11

======
NicoJuicy
Some politicians attacked nuclear energy, while investing in renewable energy.
Taxed nuclear energy severly and as a result, Belgium faces power shortages
this winter:

[http://goo.gl/DQicTq](http://goo.gl/DQicTq) is an example of a politician who
invested in Renewable energy.

